# Louisiana Limits 2019 Flounder Calendar



## Captain Marty

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

The annual flounder run on Sabine Lake is just over a month away. The daily flounder limit in Louisiana is ten (10) per day all year long. The run usually starts around Halloween and runs until early December

If interested in a flounder fishing trip during the run, please PM me your email address and I will forward you my Flounder Calendar. I still have a few opening.

Let's go flounder fishing!!


----------



## Captain Marty

*More Flounder Pictures*

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*


----------



## Captain Marty

*Flounder Run starts next month*

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*


----------



## Captain Marty

*2019 Spring Flounder Run*

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

The spring flounder run on Sabine Lake this year was above average.


----------



## Captain Marty

*Louisiana Limits Flounder Limits*

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*


----------



## c hook

*Hey Captain*

the pictures tell a story, and it's not a pretty one for the fish. :texasflag


----------



## Captain Marty

*Louisiana Limits Flounder Limits*

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

I only have a few dates available for the annual flounder run. Dates available are in early November and early December.

Please PM me with your email address and I'll email you the Flounder Calendar.

Let's go flounder fishing!!


----------

